# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  चेहरा धोने के लिए शॉवर बेहतर है या सिंक

## xman

प्रदूषण और धूल के कारण चेहरे पर गंदगी जमा हो जाती है जिसे साफ करना बहुत जरूरी है। चेहरे को अच्*छी तरह धोकर इस गंदगी को साफ किया जा सकता है। चेहरा साफ करने के लिए लोगों की अलग पसंद भी हो सकती है। कुछ लोग नहाते वक्*त शॉवर में चेहरे को साफ करना बेहतर मानते हैं, जबकि कुछ सिंक के ऊपर चेहरा साफ करना उचित समझते हैं। लेकिन इन सबके बीच यह जानना बहुत जरूरी है कि चेहरा सिंक के ऊपर साफ करना अच्*छा है या शॉवर में। इस लेख में में विस्*तार से जानिये चेहरा साफ करने के लिए कौन सी जगह है बेहतर।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

सिंक पर चेहरा साफ करना


चेहरे को सिंक पर अच्*छी तरह साफ करने के लिए कुछ बातों का ध्*यान रखना बहुत जरूरी है। सबसे पहले अपने बालों को बांध लीजिए या पीछे कर लीजिये, ताकि वे चेहरे पर न आयें। फिर अपने हाथों में पानी लेकर चेहरे पर छींटा मारिये, छींटे तब तक मारते रहिये जब तक कि पूरा चेहरा नम न हो जाये। इसके बाद अपने चेहरे की प्रकृति के अनुसार फेशवॉश का प्रयोग कीजिए।

----------


## xman

अगर चेहरे पर अधिक गंदगी है तो इसे साफ करने के लिए स्*क्रब का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। नम फेशियल स्*क्रब का चुनाव करें, इसे आराम से धीरे-धीरे चेहरे पर रगड़ें। उसके बाद चेहरे पर छींटे मारते हुए इसे साफ कीजिए। चेहरा धोते सयम नाक के दोनों तरफ, जबड़ों के नीचे, आंखों के चारों तरफ भी अच्*छे से सफाई कीजिए। उसके बाद साफ तौलिये से चेहरे को पोछ लें।

----------


## xman

शॉवर में कैसे साफ करें चेहरा


नहाते वक्*त आप शॉवर में अच्*छे से चेहरे को साफ कर सकते हैं। हालांकि यह सिंक के ऊपर चेहरा साफ करने जैसा ही है। लेकिन इसमें बालों को पानी से बचाना थोड़ा मुश्किल है, क्*योंकि शॉवर के नीचे आने पर बाल भी गीले हो सकते हैं। अगर आप बालों को गीला नहीं करना चाहती हैं तब बालों को अच्*छे से बांधकर वॉटरप्रूफ कैप का प्रयोग करें।

----------


## xman

शॉवर में चेहरा साफ करते वक्*त छीटें मारने की जरूरत नहीं है। इसके लिए शॉवर के नीचे खड़े हो जाइये और अपने चेहरे को शॉवर के नीचे कर दीजिए। कुछ देर तक इंतजार करने के बाद चेहरा अपने आप गीला हो जायेगा। अब चेहरे पर फेसवॉश का प्रयोग करें, इसे अच्*छे से पूरे चेहरे पर लगायें। फिर शॉवर के नीचे खड़े होकर चेहरे को धो लें। उसके बाद तौलिये ये चेहरे को पोछ लें।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

सिंक या शॉवर कौन है बेहतर


शॉवर के नीचे चेहरा धोने से कहीं आसान है सिंक का प्रयोग करना। क्*योंकि सिंक पर चेहरा साफ करने में कोई समस्*या नहीं होती और आप इसे कहीं भी आजमा सकती हैं। इसके लिए आपको अधिक सोचने की भी जरूरत नहीं होती है, इससे समय भी बचता है। लेकिन शॉवर के नीचे चेहरा साफ करने से मन और शरीर को अधिक आराम मिलता है। शॉवर के नीचे आप चेहरे के साथ-साथ गरदन, कान आदि जगहों की भी सफाई कर सकते हैं। लेकिन इसे केवल आप आराम से घर में ही कर सकती हैं।

----------


## xman

चेहरे को स्*वच्*छ और साफ रखने के लिए सिंक और शॉवर दोनों अच्*छे विकल्*प हैं। आपको जब भी जैसा मौका मिले अपने चेहरे को साफ जरूर करें।

----------

